# First trip to range with H&R Ultra Slug Hunter Deluxe (20 gauge)



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 18, 2005)

I finally got to go to the range with it Friday.  I had 4 boxes of shells - 2 boxes of Federal 3" Premium Vital-Shok Barnes Expander (1900fps, 5/8 oz) , 1 box of Remington 2-3/4" Premier Core-Lokt Ultra (1900 fps, 260 grain) and 1 box of Winchester 2-3/4" BRI Sabot Slugs (1400 fps, 5/8 oz).  My game plan was to shoot the Winchester loads from 25 yards to do the initial setting of my scope.  Then move out to 50 and shoot the Federal and Remington loads and do some final tweaking of my scope.  Then shoot 100 yards with the Federal and Remington loads.

My first 2 shots out of the gate (Winchester loads mentioned above) were 1-3/4" right and 3-1/2" low and 3/4" right and 3-3/4" low.  I adjusted my scope up 4" and to the left 1-1/5".  Next 3 shots hit the bullseye as can be seen by the image below.







I then moved my target out to 50 and took 2 shots with the Federal loads and 2 shots with the Remington.  The 2nd and 3rd shots from the top on the following target were the Federal loads, and the bottom 2 were the Remington loads.  The top most shot was a final verification shot from 50 yards I took using the Federal loads after shooting from 100 and making a slight tweak to my scope to move the point of impact up a little at 50 yards.






The following shots were from 100 with the Federal loads.  I believe I flinched slightly on the leftmost shot.  (BTW - the Remington shots from 100 were spread out a little more - 3.5" left/.5" high,  .25" right/4.75" low, and 4" right/1" high)







I made no adjustments of the scope between the 50 yard shots and the 100 yard shots. The only adjust I made was after the round at 100 - I adjusted slightly up (1.5"). This definitely doesn't match the ballistics on that round.  How do these shot groups look to the experts?  The 25 and 50 look pretty decent.  The 100 could probably improve with a different load and maybe putting the rubber o-ring under the forearm.


----------



## Dub (Dec 18, 2005)

Were these groups fired with a scope or iron sights?


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 19, 2005)

scope.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 19, 2005)

I saw you posting on the shotgunworld.com sight also. Welcome to this board. I have my 12 ga. Pardner Slugger sighted in at 50, but as you know these guns are supposed to be 100 yard guns. The 50 yard is pretty good but the 100 needs some work. I would clean the barrel and go shoot it again with the slug that shot the best. Tweak it to get it closer. I should also mention that I shoot Brenneke KO Sabots 2 3/4 in mine and they shot great.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 19, 2005)

BTW - those Federal Barnes Expanders are the 3/4 oz and not the 5/8 - they still seemed to drop a little more between 50 and 100 than the ballistics chart for them says.  I'm going to look for some 5/8 loads as well as a couple of different rounds to try.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 31, 2005)

As far as on-game performance goes - ask the doe it hammered earlier today.  This was the first deer I've been able to take with my new USH Deluxe.  Deer was slightly quartering to me - hit it right behind the right shoulder blade and bullet passed through a couple of ribs, made mush out of the top/back side of both lungs, shredded the liver (I mean shredded it), then passed through the gut and exited right under and in front of the left back leg with a hole about the size of a silver dollar.  The deer trotted about 15 yards and was standing there trying to figure out what happened and the chest cavity finally filled up with blood and it started gushing out.  It looked like a hose pipe was on full tilt.  Went down for the count about 5 yards and 5 seconds later.  I was using the 3/4 oz Federal 3" with Barnes Expander bullet (1450 fps I believe).  Needless to say I'm very pleased with its on-game performance so far!  I still want to find a better, more consitent shooting round for this gun though (wanting to try out the 1700 fps Winchester Platinum Tip).  I tried out the Winchester Partition Gold earlier today (1900 fps).  Shot 2 shots from 50 yards - they hit the target about 5 or 6" apart.  I didn't waste the 3rd shot.  I'm going to pass the remaining 3 shells on to my hunting partner to see if his gun will like them.


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jan 1, 2006)

I use Remmington 2-3/4 " copper solid sabots in my 1300 w/full
rifled bbl. 2.5x7-32  scope. The last time I range tested it shot 2''
3 shot group @ 100 yds and all 3 touching in 10 ring @ 50 yds.
1st deer @ 40 yds broadside destroyed heart no exit dropped DRT
2nd deer running toward me @ 35 yds entered chest between fr. legs cut heart shredded R lung and lodged intact in L hind qtr.
ran 10 yds on inertia
3rd deer broadside through both lungs and exited - deer ran 50-60 yds. Very effective round in this particular gun.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 2, 2006)

*H&R*

They are on their game here lately, those are what I would say are plenty goodon grouping. Biggabuck jusy bought an H&R Handi-Rifle in 243 and that thing is a little tack driver.


----------

